# Reload Ammo



## arnisandyz (May 12, 2004)

Do any of you reload your own ammo?  A couple years ago when I was shooting more regularly, my friend and  I bought a 3 station reloading press, prime - powder, crimp with one stroke and were reloading our own stuff for a while.  But when we factored in the cost of materials, it wasn't that much more to just buy reloads from the range. He still reloads every now and then to play with bullet weights and powder levels, but I was surprised we didn't save that much.

Andy


----------



## dearnis.com (May 12, 2004)

You have to shoot a lot to make it pay.  I go on a loading binge about ttwice a year and work off the "leftovers" for months.  When I got really into it you couldn't mail order ammo; now you can and the case prices from many dealers are so cheap, even with shipping, that you just come out way ahead.
Of course for precision rifle work there is no other way to go.
And I have re-discovered the joy of rimfires in the last year; no loading there!


----------



## white eagle (May 14, 2004)

I reload for all of my firearms not so much for cost but for accuracy 

I know I can keep my ammo all the same the fist step in consistancy which leads to accuracy
D........


----------



## TonyM. (May 14, 2004)

I also reload for accuracy. Mostly I reload for fun. For defence loads I stick with factory loads to avoid the myriad of legal trevails the occur with hand loads. Factory or hand load I pick brands that make primers that don't fail. That excludes one of the big boys.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 15, 2004)

When I still lived at home my dad and I would reload for calibers like .223, .38/.357, and .30-06 (since we shot 2 or 3 times a week) but I haven't done any since then.  It's usually just as cheap, or cheaper to buy surplus unless you are loading match-grade stuff.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 15, 2004)

The fun factor is a big part of handloading; as is the satisfaction of making your own.  Almost offsets the pain in the @$$ factor of chasing down empty casings.


----------



## muaythaifreak (May 31, 2004)

Reloading for me is more a hobby than a way to save money.  As has been said before, you really have to shoot a lot to make the cost of the equipment and materials offset the cost of buying ammo.  It's a great way to spend an afternoon though.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think you can really  "save" money unless you use cast lead bullets, that you make yourself which is a dying art in itself.

 The only calibers I reload are .308, .300 Win Mag, and .300 Ultra Mag and thats real precision stuff like neck turning, case uniforming, weighing & segregating components, dial indicating concentricity and run out, 

yada yada  IE  VOOOO-DOOO! 


Like y'all mentioned bulk ammo mail order or through a dealer is FAR cheaper


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 6, 2004)

Chearper no, though in fairness I can load a better product using purchased cast bullets than I can buy in bulk 90% of the time; it is just that damn time issue.....


----------



## David4516 (Jun 9, 2004)

Another reason to reload is if you shoot an odd-ball caliber. 

My carry handgun is a Makarov, in 9X18 Makarov caliber. I can't just walk into a store and find Mak ammo. I'd have to either order it, or get it at a gunshow. So I make my own Mak ammo. I also load it to a higher velocity than factory ammo. I'm using Hornady XTP bullets (95 gr) and 4.1 gr of 'Bullseye' powder, with CCI small pistol primers. This combo outpreforms the Hornady factory ammo by about 100 FPS...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 10, 2004)

David4516 said:
			
		

> Another reason to reload is if you shoot an odd-ball caliber.
> 
> My carry handgun is a Makarov, in 9X18 Makarov caliber. I can't just walk into a store and find Mak ammo. I'd have to either order it, or get it at a gunshow. So I make my own Mak ammo. I also load it to a higher velocity than factory ammo. I'm using Hornady XTP bullets (95 gr) and 4.1 gr of 'Bullseye' powder, with CCI small pistol primers. This combo outpreforms the Hornady factory ammo by about 100 FPS...


Isn't 9x18 Berdan primed and steel cased? If so, how much of a problem is it to find reloadable brass?


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 10, 2004)

Isn't the Makarov a straight blowback pistol? 

 I'd be real careful about significant velocity increases. 

How do you know the boost was 100fps, did you chrono the loads? if so whats was ES, Sd, Lo/Hi spreads? Bullseye is a risky powder to play with, and something "bulkier" may give superior results.

 Not trying to bust on you, just don't wnt you ending up with a face full of steel at the range. Not a good thing!


----------



## David4516 (Jun 10, 2004)

> Isn't 9x18 Berdan primed and steel cased? If so, how much of a problem is it to find reloadable brass?


You can order new, boxer primed brass from starline. I've also seen once fired Mak brass at gunshows at good prices...

Federal, Corbon, Hornady, and Winchester also make Mak ammo with boxer primed brass, but for some reason it's very expensive and hard to find (I think that Winchester and Corbon stopped production of Mak ammo)...



> Isn't the Makarov a straight blowback pistol?


Yes



> Not trying to bust on you, just don't wnt you ending up with a face full of steel at the range. Not a good thing!


No offense taken. I'm glad that there are people here who will alert others to possible saftey hazzards...

But don't worry, the Mak can take it. I worked up to this load slowly. I also have an after market recoil spring that is a bit stronger than the standard issue spring. I've checked the brass for signs of overpressure, and it looks alright. 



> How do you know the boost was 100fps, did you chrono the loads? if so whats was ES, Sd, Lo/Hi spreads? Bullseye is a risky powder to play with, and something "bulkier" may give superior results.


I used my Dad's chronograph. I try to chornograph all my handloads, because often times the numbers in the reloading manuals don't match the 'real-life' numbers...

I don't have the exact stats with me (they are in a binder someplace, burried in the garage), but if I remember correctly the high velocity was about 1050 FPS, the low was about 1000 FPS, and the average was about 1020 or 1030 FPS. This is by no means "high velocity". Factory Makarov ammo is loaded to .380 ballistics (I have no idea why because the Makarov round is capable of more), so factory ammo is often in the 900 FPS range...

I wanted to get the full potential out of the round, because the faster those little .365 diamter bullets go, the more I can count the them to expand...

Speaking of expansion, I fired a few of these into water and recovered the bullets. They did expand, to about .60 caliber...

And bullseye is probably my favorite powder for handgun rounds. Not only does it work well in my Makarov loads, it also works great in .25 ACP. Yes, I said .25 ACP, you may all laugh at me now for loading for such a wimpy little pistol... (I have a Beretta 950 "Jetfire" .25 ACP, it's a great little pocket gun)


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 11, 2004)

wow...you take the time to load a .25?  And I mean that in a good way; mouseguns are as fun to shoot as their bigger cousins, and they always seem to be with you.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 11, 2004)

My concern was with the strength of the action, the Makarov is really a glorified Walther PPK/PP Super and a recoil pulse with too hot a load could cause some issues. The recoil spring will delay the opening as you stated, and hopefully before the cartridge base clears the chamber/feedramp.

  My caveat on Bullseye propellant is based on the volumetric density in the case. Its VERY easy to double charge, although you sound like you have a very good grasp on loading techniques.

  A bulkier powder normally will give far superior results, and reduce the ES and Sd figures giving a more consistant velocity. This is important if you are expecting terminal expansion in tissue. 


Good luck with your loading and performance enhancement.


----------



## David4516 (Jun 13, 2004)

> wow...you take the time to load a .25? And I mean that in a good way; mouseguns are as fun to shoot as their bigger cousins, and they always seem to be with you.


Well it's not as much fun to load for compared to other calibers, because the components are so darn tiny. I load it mainly to save money, and to get a little more power out of this wimply little round. I load it with 35 gr JHPs at 980 FPS or so (again, I don't have my chronograph info with me so I don't have the exact number). They expand to about .32 caliber... not very impressive but better than FMJ loads...

I've also been very impressed with the little Beretta pistol. It is very reliable , and it's also very accurate for such a tiny little gun...



> My caveat on Bullseye propellant is based on the volumetric density in the case. Its VERY easy to double charge, although you sound like you have a very good grasp on loading techniques.


 
I'm pretty careful when I reload. I always look down into the cases to make sure they all have the same amount of powder in them... and I don't think I could double charge this particular load anyway, because it looks like it fills the case more than half way...

I'm really pretty new to reloading (only been into it for about 18 months), but I have a good teacher, my Dad...


----------

